
Stop Thinking Like a Freelancer – Free Book on Amazon - liambb9
http://www.amazon.com/Stop-Thinking-Like-Freelancer-Evolution-ebook/dp/B00PJIDO9C/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&qid=1416217895&sr=8-72&keywords=freelancing
======
liambb9
I think it is Kindle only at this point but the Kindle app for iOS is solid
(IMO better than iBooks), likewise they have a web viewer for OS and Windows.

------
Moclin
This looks a good read to fill up my lunch time breaks! For free aswell - why
the hell not!?

------
DanielBMarkham
Ok Liam, let's give it a shot. I'll take a ride.

Just don't put me in a sales funnel, dude!

------
liambb9
No danger of that Daniel... that link goes straight to anyway Amazon :)

------
EugeneOZ
Kindle only

